# Could this be a pair?



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

These frogs are at least 12 months old, I have to check but they should be close to 16-18 months now. When it comes to sexing tincs, if they don't call or lay eggs then I have no idea.
I'll post this one photo tonight, I realized just now that I don't have a very good photo of the other one, will tomorrow. 
What do you guys think the sex is on this one?


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

It appears to be a male to me. See if you could get an overhead shot for a more accurate prediction.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you, I was leaning toward it being a male also. I will get some overhead shots of them today. I actually have 7 of them I need to sex out.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree, looks male


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Female,males toe pads are wayyyyyyy bigger


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

To be sure try to get a top view shot of a few of them together (if possible) try while feeding flies. Snap away


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok. Here is the best I could do today, lol
First 2 photos are one frog Other 2 are the other frog
last 2 are the frogs together (duh)


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

powders can be tough to sex. In my opinion the pads say female, posture and body type say male on both. I say introduce 1 at a time to a known female and watch her reaction.


----------

